# Unusual Markings



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes tobiano splash and looks to be sabino as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a Doll! How lucky you are to have her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not terribly knowledgeable about all the pinto patterns that are out there, but I figured I would mention that it's also possible that she might carry frame.

Whatever genes she carries, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see any evidence of frame but if bred I'd still test for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I would have said tovero, bc of the white face, white legs, and smooth edges. I thought splash should look like it's dipped in paint. Her markings are alot like my bay paint. And we figured tovero on a previous thread. So tell me what your seeing here, please. I'm trying to learn!

Also, is this horse a medicine hat? or does the color have to be on the ears?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobiano because if the nice round spots and white crosses the topline.

Splash because of the smooth edges on the white markings and the face.

Sabino because of the eyeliner.

Not a Medicine Hat the color must cover both the ears and not be connected at the neck. Pepper is a medicine hat paint.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tovero is an outdated term that means "tobiano with something else we can't be bothered to name."


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

So I can drop tovero for my girl now, and say about the same then? She has eyeliner, white legs, white face, round edges. Can she have sabino and rabicano? Bc she has white hairs too... And it's everywhere except for her neck. 
Thanks! I knew the color of medicine hat had to only be on the head and not connect, but I didnt know it had to be on BOTH ears.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

ccranstonl. Love your pretty Cob. She is tobiano, splash and sabino. Don't worry about frame. It is almost unknown in the UK, unless a horse has been imported, usually from the US. If she has Gypsy in her background, they are almost always, tobiano, splash and/or, sabino.

Lizzie


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> So I can drop tovero for my girl now, and say about the same then? She has eyeliner, white legs, white face, round edges. Can she have sabino and rabicano? Bc she has white hairs too... And it's everywhere except for her neck.
> Thanks! I knew the color of medicine hat had to only be on the head and not connect, but I didnt know it had to be on BOTH ears.


She does not appear to have rabicano. It's not uncommon for tobiano to cause roan patches. And yes a medicine hat must cover both ears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> So I can drop tovero for my girl now, and say about the same then? She has eyeliner, white legs, white face, round edges. Can she have sabino and rabicano? Bc she has white hairs too... And it's everywhere except for her neck.
> Thanks! I knew the color of medicine hat had to only be on the head and not connect, but I didnt know it had to be on BOTH ears.


I would say the top heavy irregular shaped face white on your horse is probably frame instead of splash though she may have splash as well and tobiano can cause that roany halo look could also be sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I just added her to my thread. SO I'm not hijacking this poster!  http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2639017


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Btw, ccranstonl, BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL horsie!


----------

